# Pergola 20 ft span



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

:notworthyI got a 20 by ft span pergola to do in cedar for someone and thet dont want a middle post,Ive done tons of decks but know pergolas so would love some feed back on best method and lumber to use etc.

THANKS

Also quoting a 10 x12 in pressure treated any idear on how many days it will take 1 carpenter and a helper , fairly basic design i think.foundations 6x6 posts etc


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

bbgcarpentry said:


> :notworthyI got a 20 by ft span pergola to do in cedar for someone and thet dont want a middle post,Ive done tons of decks but know pergolas so would love some feed back on best method and lumber to use etc.
> 
> THANKS
> 
> Also quoting a 10 x12 in pressure treated any idear on how many days it will take 1 carpenter and a helper , fairly basic design i think.foundations 6x6 posts etc


Use a post substitution :thumbsup:


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

*balls to u*



greg24k said:


> Use a post substitution :thumbsup:


 nothing like a godd stifff c--- to hold it up hey


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

bbgcarpentry said:


> :notworthyI got a 20 by ft span pergola to do in cedar for someone and thet dont want a middle post,Ive done tons of decks but know pergolas so would love some feed back on best method and lumber to use etc.
> 
> THANKS
> 
> Also quoting a 10 x12 in pressure treated any idear on how many days it will take 1 carpenter and a helper , fairly basic design i think.foundations 6x6 posts etc



Not really enough info. Shape, roof, etc.. They can be open, purlins, flat roof, pitched roof, octagonal, etc.

A common method of construction is piers or posts supporting lintels/beams that are usually about 9" depth with carved ends. Running perpendicular to and resting on top of the beams are rafters (about 6" depth) with carved ends. Perpendicular to and on top of the rafters are the purlins (about 1 1/2" depth) with the simplest carved end.

The purlin spacing will determine the shading. Unless of course you are installing an actual roof.


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

just a fairly simple was going to run 2x8 then 2x6 all with curved ends then 1x2 across the top,knotching the the 2x6 onto the 2x8s


----------

